# NEW PRODUCTS - Tohatsu introduces its new 35hp JET DRIVE model.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

New 35hp Jet Drive! Don’t limit your hunting and fishing locations. With Tohatsu’s new 35hp Jet Drive TLDI® you can reach waters that are difficult to reach with a propeller-driven outboard. 

Equipped with a factory-installed jet drive, this new engine has the power of our 50hp TLDI® and is also backed by a 3+1 year limited warranty. Choose this new model and you can expect a reliable, tough engine that will be your partner out on the water for a very long time.

http://tohatsu.com/outboards/35jet.html


----------

